# Worldmark Newbie Question



## Lamont32 (Aug 4, 2014)

I want to book in Worldmark West Yellowstone for the summer months but want to buy resale.  When buying resale, are the credits still tied to a specific resort?   Meaning do I need to buy resale that is tied to Worldmark West Yellowstone or can I buy resale credits tied to anywhere and all I need to worry about is having enough credits to pay for the red season time of year?   Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 4, 2014)

eBay rules require a resort address, so bulk eBay sellers list Worldmark points with the most desirable ITHO address to avoid their ads being removed as a travel club ad.

There is no home resort or Advanced Reservation Priority within Worldmark for Worldmark managed resorts.

Affiliate resorts (Virtually impossible to reserve) and South Pacific are not be available to resale owners.

There are some advanced tricks used by large account holders t get access to some inventory before the 13 month window, but you need to understand the basic system before jumping to learning how to beat it

Worldmark has a very generous cancelation policy, and unlike the Fairshare/WVO product has an orderly wait list for reservations, you can build a week one day at a time, and cancel up to 30 days before departure with no penalty if you don't get the entire reservation you need/want or an alternative comes through via an exchange company


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 4, 2014)

Lamont32 said:


> I want to book in Worldmark West Yellowstone for the summer months but want to buy resale.  When buying resale, are the credits still tied to a specific resort?   Meaning do I need to buy resale that is tied to Worldmark West Yellowstone or can I buy resale credits tied to anywhere and all I need to worry about is having enough credits to pay for the red season time of year?   Thanks in advance!



You do not buy a resort when you buy into WorldMark.  You buy WorldMark credits which can be used to book any resort.  So  any account you purchase will give you the capability to book WorldMark West Yellowstone or any other WorldMark resort.  Add-ons such as Club Pass, TravelShare, and access to the South Pacific resorts will not be available.  Those are developer benefits and are only available with developer purchased credits.  For your intended purpose not having those will be of no significance.

I'd suggest you study and learn a little more about WorldMark before jumping in with a purchase.  It is a very flexible system and while that flexibility is one of its strengths it can also be a hindrance for those owners who do not take the time to learn and understand the system.  While currently you can probably book the West Yellowstone resort in the summer at the 13 month mark, as the resort gains in popularity it may become more difficult.  Understanding in advance what it might take to book the popular resorts can avoid later dissatisfaction with the system.


----------



## Lamont32 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks to both for your responses.   This helps clarify some of my questions.  

For curiosity sake, does someone who have credits available check West Yellowstone for next year for August 3rd - August 10th and see if any 2 bedrooms or 3 bedrooms show available?   

The reason I'm asking is if I am hoping to reserve for next year at this time frame, I assume my chances will get more slim since it is a year away and will be a couple of months before I get ownership if I was to buy resale and get everything transferred.

Thanks!


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 5, 2014)

Lamont32 said:


> Thanks to both for your responses.   This helps clarify some of my questions.
> 
> For curiosity sake, does someone who have credits available check West Yellowstone for next year for August 3rd - August 10th and see if any 2 bedrooms or 3 bedrooms show available?
> 
> ...



Just checked W. Yellowstone. Just about nothing available (even 1BR) for those dates you mentioned (and through the first week in SEP). You would have had to book that about 3-4 weeks ago to have any hope of getting a 2 or 3 BR. Try for 2016 or for a Winter 2015 elsewhere. Or you can try the wait list and hope you get lucky (almost 40% of all early bookings are cancelled). The key is to get on the wait list sooner rather than later to get a high priority.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 5, 2014)

Worldmark owners can book starting at 13 months so August 2015 is mostly booked out by now.   Once you are a member, you can try to work the waitlist, but this is a popular location at a popular time so you might be better off waiting until 2016 or trying for an exchange into Island Park.

Sue


----------



## LLW (Aug 5, 2014)

Lamont32 said:


> Thanks to both for your responses.   This helps clarify some of my questions.
> 
> For curiosity sake, does someone who have credits available check West Yellowstone for next year for August 3rd - August 10th and see if any 2 bedrooms or 3 bedrooms show available?
> 
> ...



You would book August in July, not in August, because of the 13-month window. You are one month late. 

Worldmark is very flexible and therefore requires some reading,  planning, and practicing. But once you are an owner, you can read on wmowners.com, and ask questions there. The site is made up of many owners who are WM enthusiasts who are very good with anything WM, and are willing to spend time to teach. 

Welcome to Worldmark!


----------

